# Thanksgiving menu for 2021 ideas for 12 people



## Pauline1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi all Im having Thanksgiving at my house for my daughter, granddaughter, husband with his parents and 5 great children. So a total of 5 children and 7 adults= 12

Any suggestions to keep this easy and simple?

My thoughts were just having traditional menu.
●Turkey
●Dressing/Stuffing 
●Smashed potatoes w/gravy
●Greenbean casserole
●Corn
●Sweet potatoes
●Waldorf salad NO!
●Cranberry sauce
●Dinner rolls or Cornbread
●Pecan pie
●Pumpkin pie

Its been year since I've cooked for this many. And children too. Im wondering what kind of different desert may fit the under 12 crowd. The children are ages 1 1/2 yr, 4, 8, 9 and 11 yrs.

If you were doing this dinner how would you handle it besides going out to a restaurant.

Thank you.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 9, 2021)

Go to KFC or one of the restaurants around you.  Tell them how many & they will cook & make everything you need.  My wife & I done this many times after son was gone & it was just wife, me, son & his wife.

  Sure was good, even had leftovers but best of all NO dishes to wash.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Go to KFC or one of the restaurants around you.  Tell them how many & they will cook & make everything you need.  My wife & I done this many times after son was gone & it was just wife, me, son & his wife.
> 
> Sure was good, even had leftovers but best of all NO dishes to wash.



I agree it would be easier. But, frankly I want to cook because of my grandchildren. I guess its a Granny thing.

I am thinking prepare as much as I can weeks in advance like the pies and freeze them.     It will take me 3 days just to pull it off. But I will. And I know my Granddaughter will love it. She is 27 and we raised her.  She has made us Great Grandparents of 3 and one due in April.  Her husband has two by his first marriage. So they have a big family.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2021)

Sounds good to me!

I would add stuffing/dressing to the menu.

A pan of brownies, from a mix, studded with walnuts would probably please the younger folks.  You could dress them up with a scoop of
Ice cream and a squirt of chocolate syrup.

My way of coping with a large traditional meal is to do most of the prep work early in the morning.

The green bean casserole and sweet potatoes can be prepared ahead and refrigerated until it’s time to put them in the oven.  Peel the Irish potatoes and refrigerate them covered in water until it’s time to cook them.

Make the pies the day before or visit the bakery.

The Waldorf salad is the only tricky item because the raw apples tend to brown and the walnuts lose their crunch.  I would probably do the prep work and assemble it just before serving.

Some grapes and a bowl of goldfish crackers or something similar might be good as an appetizer to keep the kids from starving before dinner.

If any single dish is stressing you out swap it for something simple.

The important thing is to enjoy your family.

Have fun!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

I would not serve two potatoes
Mashed or sweet potato not both

Drop the green bean casserole.Too fussy;
Use a steamed green veg with butter

Snack cakes like devil dogs etc, or frozen ice cream cones for the kids dessert.

PS lemon juice on apple slices
prevents browning.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Hi all Im having Thanksgiving at my house for my daughter, granddaughter, husband with his parents and 5 great children. So a total of 5 children and 7 adults= 12
> 
> Any suggestions to keep this easy and simple?
> 
> ...


OMG!   No stuffing/dressing?


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 9, 2021)

Turkey, stuffing, gravy, mashed potatoes
Green bean casserole (for my daughter) and/or fresh green beans with slivered almonds and cranberries
Steamed broccoli
Cranberry sauce
Various drinks (apple juice, wine, soft drinks, milk)
Pecan, apple, and pumpkin pies served with choice of ice cream or freshly made whipped cream (or both)


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> I would add stuffing/dressing to the menu.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. I forgot to list dressing. I Always have it. Thanks. Ok, I will take off waldorf salad. I love. So I will just prepare it later if I want it for just my husband and I.   I really like the snack fruit and goldfishas an appetizer. Thank you.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> OMG!   No stuffing/dressing?



   I just forgot to add it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 9, 2021)

When my sons were under 18, I used to make cheese pizzas for those who didn't like the holiday meal food. Two of my sons are picky eaters, and another son and my daughter will eat nearly anything. All of my sons are vegan now.  Even my meat-loving son is vegan. Even if I made one of those tofu turkeys, I don't see him being able to resist Thanksgiving dinner -- his favorite meal.

Personally, I like the day after Thanksgiving the best. Turkey, dressing and gravy sandwiches, made with buttered white bread. My mother was German, so mayo wasn't a thing at our house. My cousin (his mother was also German) even eats PB sandwiches on buttered bread. Now that is strange!


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2021)

If you're buying pumpkin pie from the store remember that not all pumpkin pies are the same. I've found that Costco has the best pumpkin pies and they are HUGE and cheap. Even then, I lightly dust the top with seasonings...ginger powder, cinnamon, and ground cloves. Then serve with choice of ice cream or whipped cream. They sell usually pecan pies too...also huge.
BTW...don't forget the gravy for your turkey and mashed potatoes. And cranberry sauce.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

I remember wondering how my mother could get up at the crack of dawn to start prepping and cooking for Thanksgiving.  She was such a good cook.  And she didn't want us to help!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 9, 2021)

@Pauline1954,sounds like a good menu. I have to add turnip and creamed onions for the hubby but that's a personal choice. 

Something that I just recently learned is to make the turkey the day before. The next morning when its cold it slices easily and the slices can be reheated in broth. 
Another thing I started doing was making use of a big foam cooler with lots of frozen ice packs. Since refrigerator space is at a premium I pack all  the things that we use daily such as jelly, eggs, jars of pickles, produce etc. and put it on my screened in porch or garage. 
Sometimes there is room for the pies also. This keeps overnight.
I've even stuck the cooler in my car trunk if I thought there might be a mouse lurking in the garage.

Making and freezing everything possible weeks in advance helps also.

I would make cupcakes for the kiddies with plenty of sprinkles. My grandkids can't resist sprinkles and of course make and freeze the cupcakes in advance.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 9, 2021)

@Pauline1954 , what about lemon meringue pie?  

I used to love my grandmother's lemon meringue pie on Thanksgiving. She made the best pies and fried chicken.

Since my wife is unable to cook these days, it looks like I'm responsible for preparing Thanksgiving dinner this year, although it's just going to be the two of us and maybe her idiot brother. Should I make a whole turkey or just a turkey breast? Leftovers would be good for all sorts of meals: turkey tetrazzini, turkey pot pie, turkey pizza, turkey sandwiches, turkey salad...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have to add turnip and creamed onions


Yes!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 10, 2021)

Your menu sounds perfect just the way it is.....
What time is dinner lol?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 10, 2021)

@RadishRose  Dorcas Reilly would have her feelings hurt Remember her? She's the lady who dreamed up green bean casserole while working in the test kitchen at Campbell's Soup. And ditch it? Never! It's so much a part of an American Thanksgiving that it has even been included in a cookbook that I have called "The Back of the Box Gourmet"!

Never mind that it's not particularly healthy 

BTW, on the subject of T'Day menus...I cheat and use Stovetop Stuffing for turkey, doctored up a tad with a peeled and chopped Granny Smith apple and some cooked sage sausage. It beats trying to get the flavoring just right and having to crumble all that stale bread.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I remember wondering how my mother could get up at the crack of dawn to start prepping and cooking for Thanksgiving.  She was such a good cook.  And she didn't want us to help!


This is how I cook.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Pauline1954,sounds like a good menu. I have to add turnip and creamed onions for the hubby but that's a personal choice.
> 
> Something that I just recently learned is to make the turkey the day before. The next morning when its cold it slices easily and the slices can be reheated in broth.
> Another thing I started doing was making use of a big foam cooler with lots of frozen ice packs. Since refrigerator space is at a premium I pack all  the things that we use daily such as jelly, eggs, jars of pickles, produce etc. and put it on my screened in porch or garage.
> ...


Good idea on the cooler. I told my husband next year Im getting a small freezer. Ive tried to avoid purchasing one but it would sure comes in handy with meat prices sky rocketing.

Im going to use the cooler method so I can have plenty of fridge room. 
Thanks


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> @Pauline1954 , what about lemon meringue pie?
> 
> I used to love my grandmother's lemon meringue pie on Thanksgiving. She made the best pies and fried chicken.
> 
> Since my wife is unable to cook these days, it looks like I'm responsible for preparing Thanksgiving dinner this year, although it's just going to be the two of us and maybe her idiot brother. Should I make a whole turkey or just a turkey breast? Leftovers would be good for all sorts of meals: turkey tetrazzini, turkey pot pie, turkey pizza, turkey sandwiches, turkey salad...



My suggestion is just get a small turkey. Cook it low and slow. It will be juicy. Baste it with butter or lard. The breast will be tastier than just a breast. This way you can have left overs.  I love the drippings and gravy i can make from it. As for meringue pie., ive made it one time. It failed. Lol


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Yes!


I made it once and it didnt look like a meringue pie. Just a mess. Lol


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @RadishRose  Dorcas Reilly would have her feelings hurt Remember her? She's the lady who dreamed up green bean casserole while working in the test kitchen at Campbell's Soup. And ditch it? Never! It's so much a part of an American Thanksgiving that it has even been included in a cookbook that I have called "The Back of the Box Gourmet"!
> 
> Never mind that it's not particularly healthy
> 
> BTW, on the subject of T'Day menus...I cheat and use Stovetop Stuffing for turkey, doctored up a tad with a peeled and chopped Granny Smith apple and some cooked sage sausage. It beats trying to get the flavoring just right and having to crumble all that stale bread.



Thanks for the history on,the greenbean casserole. My family  LOVES!  I need to research the history.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @RadishRose  Dorcas Reilly would have her feelings hurt Remember her? She's the lady who dreamed up green bean casserole while working in the test kitchen at Campbell's Soup. And ditch it? Never! It's so much a part of an American Thanksgiving that it has even been included in a cookbook that I have called "The Back of the Box Gourmet"!
> 
> Never mind that it's not particularly healthy
> 
> BTW, on the subject of T'Day menus...I cheat and use Stovetop Stuffing for turkey, doctored up a tad with a peeled and chopped Granny Smith apple and some cooked sage sausage. It beats trying to get the flavoring just right and having to crumble all that stale bread.


No one in my family or families of my friends ever made the green bean casserole. As an adult I finally tasted it and it was just... meh.
Maybe it was just the cook. I can't remember who it was


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

My husband almost barfed the times I made the green bean casserole.  Have not made it in 20+ years.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 11, 2021)

Hungry Man Carved Roasted Turkey TV Dinner. @ $2.98 on Walmart website.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 11, 2021)

Another  not a fan of green bean casserole.
Blame that on the school cooks,, seemed every day  there were green or yellow beans slapped on our  lunch trays.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 11, 2021)

I remember my mom getting up early and putting the turkey in a brown paper grocery bag.  At 5;30 am.
Seems like she'd pull it out around 2:30?  It was so good and juicy.

I just shove it in the oven and hope the timer pops out in time...lol


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

I put my own seasoning in it. A little bit of this and a little bit of that. Seems i put a couple things in others may not. 
Worcestershire sauce and chicken broth in with the soup. Maybe some season salt.  Its never exactly the same thing. Lol but my family always loves it.  Ive heard some have use asparagus soup and there was one other. But I live mushroom soup and use plenty of the crispy onions.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Oh yes. I forgot to list dressing. I Always have it. Thanks. Ok, I will take off waldorf salad. I love. So I will just prepare it later if I want it for just my husband and I.   I really like the snack fruit and goldfishas an appetizer. Thank you.


No you didn't. It's #2 on your list.  I'd add turnips and Brussels sprouts as well.  No salad but leave in the green bean casserole also.  Might want to have creamed onions too.  I am thinking of what my Mom used to have.  She'd forgo the sweet potatoes as only a couple of us liked them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> No you didn't. It's #2 on your list.  I'd add turnips and Brussels sprouts as well.  No salad but leave in the green bean casserole also.  Might want to have creamed onions too.  I am thinking of what my Mom used to have.  She'd forgo the sweet potatoes as only a couple of us liked them.


@Lewkat, she edited it after some of us told her she'd forgotten the dressing/stuffing.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 11, 2021)

The very best part of the OP's plan was the first sentence.  Any meal, shared with the folks we love, will be great.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Hungry Man Carved Roasted Turkey TV Dinner. @ $2.98 on Walmart website.
> 
> View attachment 188697


Hey, that works. Get ya some cranberry.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> No you didn't. It's #2 on your list.  I'd add turnips and Brussels sprouts as well.  No salad but leave in the green bean casserole also.  Might want to have creamed onions too.  I am thinking of what my Mom used to have.  She'd forgo the sweet potatoes as only a couple of us liked them.


I edited. Thank you anyway.   hopefully our dinner will still have all the traditional trappings with this instability of our economy and transportation


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm already craving all of this food.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 11, 2021)

My wife makes the greatest dressing. I like it so much I bought a 10 gallon container to mix it. We always freeze a bunch of it for later YUM!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2021)

I keep seeing articles online about a turkey shortage this year. Maybe it's so, maybe not, but we're going to pick up a turkey breast or two next time we're in Aldi. Thanksgiving without turkey? Unthinkable!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2021)

What happens at the kids table, stays at the kids table! 



It’s not Thanksgiving  without a couple of kids and a can of ripe olives!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 12, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Hi all Im having Thanksgiving at my house for my daughter, granddaughter, husband with his parents and 5 great children. So a total of 5 children and 7 adults= 12
> 
> Any suggestions to keep this easy and simple?
> 
> ...



The keys to easy Turkey day celebrations for the cook (s) is to have as many as you can bring something they've made to share the meal, and have a designated sous-chef (an assistant to help you with everything from setting the table to keeping an eye on whats cooking/clean up  

Best prep secret...prepare whatever you can ahead of time - I've often made two smaller turkey's instead one one large one (saves lots of oven time) - if you don't have double oven capabilities, make one turkey the day before, cut and reheat it for serving along with using the just roasted one as a centerpiece.
For kids I'd make cupcakes ...kids love them and easy jazz them up with a holiday theme like these:


Hope this helps...been there and done that a lot in the past. Have a great day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> What happens at the kids table, stays at the kids table!
> 
> View attachment 188817
> 
> It’s not Thanksgiving  without a couple of kids and a can of ripe olives!


This happened at the kids' table every year at my grandmother's T'Day dinner


----------

